# NILFISK-ALTO P150 VS Karcher K7.85M



## Mike206 (May 25, 2008)

I've been on the look for a new pressure washer for some time, and have got the search down to two.

The NILFISK-ALTO P150
http://www.dm-tools.co.uk/product.php/section/4572/sn/ALTP150110XAV

And the Karcher K7.85M 
http://www.cleanstore.co.uk/products/Productcustom.asp?ID=60

If anyone has either I would greatly appreciate some feedback.

Thanks


----------



## silver bmw z3 (Apr 30, 2007)

Same here, I'm tempted by the k7.85M. My only concern is does it have TOO much pressure i.e. would it damage paint? There's a brief review of it in AutoCar this week and they claim it can blast dried-on bird muck off paint, but is that a good idea?!

Where's cheapest place to buy 7.85? I'm somewhat restricted by having a karcher foam lance so don't want to switch to another brand. Cheapest I've found so far for it is here:

http://www.screwfix.com/prods/55044...2-8kW-240V;jsessionid=OWCSFV2GOLCOECSTHZOSFEY

Just noticed it has a 12m hose so that would probably mean I don't have to buy a hose extension so there's a saving there. I like the way both have hose reels built in as mine ends up all over the garage on my cheapy karcher.


----------



## megaboost (Feb 4, 2007)

I got the Karcher K7.85M from Screwfix last week, £279 with an extra 10% off with the bank holiday voucher - came the next day, free postage of course. Even before the extra discount they were the cheapest I could find.

I can only compare it with much cheaper items I've owned previously but I'm not ashamed to say that I giggled to myself when I first used it. Build quality is spot on, the storage or the lance, hose etc is very well thought out and it flows a plentiful supply of water at a pressure than can be varied from the lance. 

I'm really happy with it but having taken the leap from an Argos item to this I guess that's not really a shock 

As for damaging paint, I guess if you go in too close on some loose paint or a chip while having it on full blast I suppose it could but then this applies to any PW doesn't it? It's powerful but it doesn't force you to lose common sense while you use it 

The only thing missing for me is a T-Racer and the other bits they usually chuck in as a bundle - all the cheaper ones seem to have them but the K7.85M only comes with a brush. 

(I anyone has a T-Racer, 200 or 300 they don't need please get in touch )


----------



## Mike206 (May 25, 2008)

I was also looking at the NILFISK E140. I want one with the hose on a reel. My current pressure washers hose doesn't straighten properly, so I'm always moving the washer around the car.

Heres the link
http://www.dm-tools.co.uk/product.php/section/4572/sn/ALTE14029SX


----------



## silver bmw z3 (Apr 30, 2007)

megaboost said:


> I got the Karcher K7.85M from Screwfix last week, £279 with an extra 10% off with the bank holiday voucher - came the next day, free postage of course. Even before the extra discount they were the cheapest I could find.
> 
> I can only compare it with much cheaper items I've owned previously but I'm not ashamed to say that I giggled to myself when I first used it. Build quality is spot on, the storage or the lance, hose etc is very well thought out and it flows a plentiful supply of water at a pressure than can be varied from the lance.
> 
> ...


Yeah I'm thinking I might get t-racer although recent thread on here suggested blasting away with the hose then re-sanding as apparently the t-racer doesn't prevent the sand getting blasted away anyway.


----------



## nick the fish (Apr 9, 2007)

megaboost said:


> I got the Karcher K7.85M from Screwfix last week, £279 with an extra 10% off with the bank holiday voucher - came the next day, free postage of course. Even before the extra discount they were the cheapest I could find.
> 
> I can only compare it with much cheaper items I've owned previously but I'm not ashamed to say that I giggled to myself when I first used it. Build quality is spot on, the storage or the lance, hose etc is very well thought out and it flows a plentiful supply of water at a pressure than can be varied from the lance.
> 
> ...


told you the 7.85 was brilliant

glad your happy:wave:

forget the traders 'other' brands!

btw if you get the 'blaster' etc make sure they are the ones for the 7.85!! - ebayers sell them that they claim are for the 7.85 but are not the real deal!


----------



## megaboost (Feb 4, 2007)

Ah thanks for the heads up on that, thought they were a universal thing 

And yes, you were spot on, the 7.85 is possible the best thing I've bought in a long time, I even like the little noise it makes when you lift off the accelerator... erm... let go of the trigger.


----------

